# Danilo Gallinari emerging as Nuggets leader



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> He makes nearly $10 million a year. He has 242,000 followers on Twitter and counting, many of them females who openly swoon at his Italian good looks. He is Danilo Gallinari, and he has it all — and he has nothing.
> 
> The Nuggets' 6-foot-10 forward won't feel like he has accomplished much of anything until he has a shiny ring to wear, one that no amount of money can buy.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_21813760/danilo-gallinari-emerging-nuggets-leader?source=rss&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------

